# Yarn for slippers



## Serrie (Dec 22, 2012)

Could someone tell me what would be the best yarn for slippers. I've made a few pair and before you know it they have worn out. I know when you make socks you should a percentage of nylon in the yarn, but I can only find thin yarn 
Thanks


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Serrie said:


> Could someone tell me what would be the best yarn for slippers. I've made a few pair and before you know it they have worn out. I know when you make socks you should a percentage of nylon in the yarn, but I can only find thin yarn
> Thanks


you can use 2 or 3 ply of the thinner yarns for slippers


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I make slippers out of 4 play worsted and double the yarn on the soles. That way they last longer.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

I would look for a combination wool and nylon or another synthetic. I suppose wool allergies could be a problem but there may be substitutes for that. I and my family are blessed to be free from that type of problem.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

Sherryc said:


> I make slippers out of 4 play worsted and double the yarn on the soles. That way they last longer.


 <<<< this. There is a pattern on RedHeart's site called Double-Soled Slippers, but in crochet. The slipper is made all in one piece, and the whole piece is folded over, creating two soles on one foot. The pictures on the site do not do them justice, they are much more attractive looking in person. I use up cheap Red heart yarns making these and they can be done in a day. The thick crochet stitches and double soles also make it very comfy to walk in, like a cushion. Wondering if Lion Brand's "kitchen cotton" would be good on slippers or not.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

The only thing wrong with cotton is --- it shrinks when washed so the slippers might shrink up where they wouldn't fit.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have the same problem. Too many kids and grandkids wear the slippers out too fast and want more...actually a good problem to have; I'm blessed. Has anyone ever tried Phentex Slipper & Craft Yarn?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If you start with a yarn that's designed _for_ slippers, they mightn't wear out as quickly.
http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/phentex-slipper-craft-yarn-by-bernat.html There aren't as many colours as thirty years ago - no more variegates or two-tone.
Do be aware though that the yarn is NOT plied. It's eyes-on knitting only, or else deal with split stitches, but it *is* nigh indestructible.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you start with a yarn that's designed _for_ slippers, they mightn't wear out as quickly.
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/phentex-slipper-craft-yarn-by-bernat.html There aren't as many colours as thirty years ago - no more variegates or two-tone.
> Do be aware though that the yarn is NOT plied. It's eyes-on knitting only, or else deal with split stitches, but it *is* nigh indestructible.


I remember making these Phentex slippers by the dozens when I was a teenager! Everyone had cold floors in the winter. 
Len's Mills still stocks it in Ontario.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used the softee chunky yarn, makes a great slipper and spray the non skid on the bottom.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you start with a yarn that's designed _for_ slippers, they mightn't wear out as quickly.
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/phentex-slipper-craft-yarn-by-bernat.html There aren't as many colours as thirty years ago - no more variegates or two-tone.
> Do be aware though that the yarn is NOT plied. It's eyes-on knitting only, or else deal with split stitches, but it *is* nigh indestructible.


I purchased some of the Phentex yarn from JoAnns last year, it was an online only purchase, they don't carry it in my local stores. I used it for the outer sole and red heart on the inside.

Good luck
Rhonda


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I use pure wool and felt the slippers. Entire family loves them.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I was told by a floor technician, when he ca e to lay my hardwood floors,, to never use phentex for s'ippers, as it acts like fine sandpaper over time, and will scratch your floors, use only on tile or carpets. I use red heart a d spray the bottom with Anti Slip spray. I found this in the rug dept at Canadian Tire. Hope this helps.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I bet felted slippers last longer and will have to do some. I used Wool Ease on some slippers not long ago and I think they lasted a week or two (and not wearing much either!) and they got holes right away. Now I buy the fuzzy socks and they last forever.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Serrie said:


> Could someone tell me what would be the best yarn for slippers. I've made a few pair and before you know it they have worn out. I know when you make socks you should a percentage of nylon in the yarn, but I can only find thin yarn
> Thanks


For me, Red Heart Super Saver works best, especially for single strand slippers that I crochet. When I crochet double strand slippers (they are extremely tough), I still find that Red Heart Super Saver lasts longest, too. Give it a try for the pattern you like.


----------



## ReillyMae (Jun 30, 2016)

Would you be able to send the pattern for felted slippers? Also does anyone know anything about putting leather soles on the bottom of felted slippers?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Analogue said:


> <<<< this. There is a pattern on RedHeart's site called Double-Soled Slippers, but in crochet. The slipper is made all in one piece, and the whole piece is folded over, creating two soles on one foot. The pictures on the site do not do them justice, they are much more attractive looking in person. I use up cheap Red heart yarns making these and they can be done in a day. The thick crochet stitches and double soles also make it very comfy to walk in, like a cushion. Wondering if Lion Brand's "kitchen cotton" would be good on slippers or not.


The site also includes a short how-to video that clarifies the written pattern. Unique (to me) way to crochet slippers but I think I'll give it a try. Thanks for telling us about this, Analogue. Happy hookin'!


----------



## peachesga (Nov 6, 2014)

i use blanket yarn and i wear my slippers every day --been wearing them for 2 years and they are still good i put puff paint dots on the bottom so there is no slipping----i have made several pair when 1 is in the wash i have the others to wear


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

ReillyMae said:


> Would you be able to send the pattern for felted slippers? Also does anyone know anything about putting leather soles on the bottom of felted slippers?


Go to RedHeart.com and type in, "Crochet pattern for Double-Sole Slippers." Sorry. I just noticed that you said 'felted' slippers.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I use two strands of sock yarn. Never had them wear thru, even tho I wear them to run out side sometimes. I don't make a habit of that, but now and then. I think I use 48 stitches on #3 needles.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Also saw the Phentex at Walmart and Michael's...


----------



## shpak (Mar 25, 2017)

I was wondering this exact same thing, so I Googled it, and read that Bernat phentex yarn is the best yarn for slippers. So that's what I'm going to make my next pair out of


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shpak said:


> I was wondering this exact same thing, so I Googled it, and read that Bernat phentex yarn is the best yarn for slippers. So that's what I'm going to make my next pair out of


There are several yarns that begin with "Bernat Phentex". The one you want for slippers is "Bernat Phentex *Slipper & Craft* Yarn". It is unlike any other yarn in that it is not plied at all. In fact, its 'plies' can easily be separated if one wants thinner yarn, though it is easier if there are three people doing it. Being unplied also makes it extremely easy to split while knitting or crocheting with it. It's better worked with eyes-on-needle/hook than on autopilot while watching TV.

Once you've seen and handled it, go visit your nearest dollar store. Around here, they're selling Chinese-made clones of it for a dollar/50g. I don't think there's any difference in the quality.


----------

